# Long Term Rentals in Spain



## Shaz61 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi all, new to the site 
We are hoping to move to Spain within the year, instead of buying we have decided to rent, we have a property in England we are keeping just in case we don't take to it or we have to return in an emergency.
My question is, are there any sites anyone can recommend that specialise in long term rental properties, that is all year round and not just winter months.

Thanks, Shaz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Shaz61 said:


> Hi all, new to the site
> We are hoping to move to Spain within the year, instead of buying we have decided to rent, we have a property in England we are keeping just in case we don't take to it or we have to return in an emergency.
> My question is, are there any sites anyone can recommend that specialise in long term rental properties, that is all year round and not just winter months.
> 
> Thanks, Shaz


:welcome:

Sounds like a good plan!

Take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - you'll find lots of info & links to national rental websites


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe its good to rent first. That way you get an idea of areas and your needs. It gives you a base so that you can look around and when you finally come to buy (if), then you understand so much more. 

I would suggest that you find an area that appeals to you (sea, countryside, airport, town....??), go over and visit some rental agencies and have a good look around. You should be able to barter down the rental prices. But its always a good idea to visit places before deciding and parting with any money. 

Keep us posted


Jo xxx


----------



## Shaz61 (Feb 5, 2017)

Many thanks for the replies 

We love Costa Del Sol especially La Carihuela and have been a few times, we have a holiday booked in July so will have a good look and visit a few agents whilst there, after reading other threads it seems contact through email is a waste of time as they don't often respond.
So we will have a good look as we were wanting to get the ball rolling after we get back from our hols.
Watch this space  x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shaz61 said:


> Many thanks for the replies
> 
> We love Costa Del Sol especially La Carihuela and have been a few times, we have a holiday booked in July so will have a good look and visit a few agents whilst there, after reading other threads it seems contact through email is a waste of time as they don't often respond.
> So we will have a good look as we were wanting to get the ball rolling after we get back from our hols.
> Watch this space  x


Good idea. Its also worth seeing these places in the winter - they can be very different places (cold, wet, windy, no central heating in the houses...). So if you get the chance.....!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Forget the websites!!! Use your holiday periods as fact finding and searching for long term rentals. 

I looked and contacted several websites when we decided to rent here and didn't get satisfaction from them. We rented a holiday apartment and used the time looking around in estate agents. We found a suitable apartment within a few days. 

When you speak of "long term" it's unlikely you will get a rental agreement for longer than 11 months, initially, which will be extended after the first year if everybody is in agreement. 

Best of luck to you.

Steve


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> When you speak of "long term" it's unlikely you will get a rental agreement for longer than 11 months, initially, which will be extended after the first year if everybody is in agreement.


Please make sure you get a proper, legal rental contract - one that is NOT for 11 months!

These can be renewed for up to 3 years with little or no effort - you certainly don't need to sign new contracts. If you've been paying the bills and keeping to the contract, then a renewal can NOT be refused.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> Forget the websites!!! Use your holiday periods as fact finding and searching for long term rentals.
> 
> I looked and contacted several websites when we decided to rent here and didn't get satisfaction from them. We rented a holiday apartment and used the time looking around in estate agents. We found a suitable apartment within a few days.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what the initial term of the contract is, if it's a residential rather than holiday let, it's automatically for 3 years once the initial term is passed, unless both parties agree that the tenant will move out (giving proper notice) at the end of that initial term.

After 3 years a new contract can be negotiated - but not before the 3 years is completed - obviously as long as neither party breaks the terms of the contract.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Please make sure you get a proper, legal rental contract - one that is NOT for 11 months!
> 
> These can be renewed for up to 3 years with little or no effort - you certainly don't need to sign new contracts. If you've been paying the bills and keeping to the contract, then a renewal can NOT be refused.


We've had this discussion several times, Snikpoh. I don't know anyone who has, or been offered a long term contract longer than 11 months. I will go on to invite anyone who has been offered a contract of more than 11 months to comment.

Having said that, my contract was renewed without any problems at the expiry date. I did not have to re-sign or pay any increased rental. It just rolled over.

The main problem with landlords is they've been stung a few times and generally don't trust people until you've proved yourself by paying all bills etc on time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> We've had this discussion several times, Snikpoh. I don't know anyone who has, or been offered a long term contract longer than 11 months. I will go on to invite anyone who has been offered a contract of more than 11 months to comment.
> 
> Having said that, my contract was renewed without any problems at the expiry date. I did not have to re-sign or pay any increased rental. It just rolled over.
> 
> The main problem with landlords is they've been stung a few times and generally don't trust people until you've proved yourself by paying all bills etc on time.


My current rental - where I've been living for two years & will likely renegotiate at the end of this year- my last rental where I stayed a year & the one before that where I stayed 3 years all had initial 12 month contracts.

The first two were direct rentals from Spanish owners. This one is via a British agent with a Spanish owner.

But as I said - the initial term is immaterial if it's a residential contract. It's for 3 years once the initial term has passed. It's a complete fallacy that an '11 month contract' offers the owner any extra security.


----------



## Enchantedowl (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello, we are looking to do the same thing in the Nerja area and have just returned from a week there , driving around and deciding just where we would like to live and where we would prefer not to live! At least then when the agents send us stuff through, we know where it is and whether it is worth taking further. Seems to me that time is the problem - if you start looking at rentals too soon and you find one that really suits you, you would have to sign up and pay rent until such time as you moved out there. Leave it too late and you may not find anything to suit you. We have decided to go out for two weeks end January/beginning February next year which is approaching the time when all the "over winterers" will be returning home and agents will know what is coming back onto the market. If anyone disagrees with this plan, please do speak up as I wouldn't wish to give anyone bad advice or indeed be mistaken myself! Good luck with your search and please do share any useful info you uncover and I'll do the same.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> We've had this discussion several times, Snikpoh. I don't know anyone who has, or been offered a long term contract longer than 11 months. I will go on to invite anyone who has been offered a contract of more than 11 months to comment.
> 
> Having said that, my contract was renewed without any problems at the expiry date. I did not have to re-sign or pay any increased rental. It just rolled over.
> 
> The main problem with landlords is they've been stung a few times and generally don't trust people until you've proved yourself by paying all bills etc on time.


As @Xabiachica says, it doesn't matter what the initial term is for provided it's a lawful, residential contract. 

However, MANY agents/landlords are under the misapprehension that an 11-month contract is better for them - it's not!

As a landlord I only usually issue 12-month contracts. If the tenant needs to leave sooner than that, then (by law) they have the right to leave with one months notice.


----------



## Shaz61 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for all your comments, my partner and I have been together 6 tears and its all we have ever talked about since meeting having a place in Spain and now the dream is nearly a reality  

Enchantedowl I know what you are saying, I think begining of next year will be when we are ready and everything sorted here to actually make the move.
We are lucky we have a nice flat here in England (mortgage free) as a bolt hole if we wish to come back anytime (we both have families and grandkids so you never know when you might be needed back home)
Our time in Spain will be funded by cash (from the sale of our joint property) and retirement funds.

We want to spend as much time in Spain while we are quite young and fit to enjoy it (both 56 this year) 40 years working here I think we need a break lol 

We have been researching areas and I think the Torreviega region sounds good with lots of expats and good amenities, we also love the Costa Del Sol so we might look at doing time in both areas during our years out in Spain, however many they maybe 
Let the search begin  
Any tips and advice most welcome xx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Shaz61 said:


> Thanks for all your comments, my partner and I have been together 6 tears


Freudian slip?


----------



## Shaz61 (Feb 5, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Freudian slip?


 I know lol, typo, I don't seem to have an edit feature :confused2:


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

We are also looking at long term rental but with a young family near Malaga

Will post a question I have re Air BnB on a separate thread - seems like a good way to start so you have a base to find the right rental property but interested to see if you can convert something from short term holiday let to a more permanent rental


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KG5 said:


> We are also looking at long term rental but with a young family near Malaga
> 
> Will post a question I have re Air BnB on a separate thread - seems like a good way to start so you have a base to find the right rental property but interested to see if you can convert something from short term holiday let to a more permanent rental


That's not the way I'd do it.

Use airbnb as a base and then find a long-term let. Don't go for a short-term first as it will cost you an arm and a leg!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Highly unlikely! Loads of money to be made from holiday lets


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> Highly unlikely! Loads of money to be made from holiday lets


all depends where you look. There are Sooooo many long-term rentals if you're prepared to look away from the coast a little.


PLUS it's getting more and more difficult to do short-term lets as you now need the licence.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> We've had this discussion several times, Snikpoh. I don't know anyone who has, or been offered a long term contract longer than 11 months. I will go on to invite anyone who has been offered a contract of more than 11 months to comment.


I've been living in our rental property for almost nine years. We have NEVER had an 11 month contract as I pointed out to our Landlord when first signing the Agreement there was no such thing in law.
Most Brits don't know that and get taken in. It pays to read up on the law - or take the advice of knowledgeable people on this Forum, people like Snikpoh, himself a landlord.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> Highly unlikely! Loads of money to be made from holiday lets



Depends on the area. Not round here. People tend to own their properties (mainly Spanish) and leave them empty when not occupying them themselves.
That's what my son and dil do. They only come to Spain for the weekend now and then but don't like the idea of strangers using their home.
Can't say I'd like it either.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tried as I did over a long period I could not find any agents here that would give a 12 month contract. Quote the law to most agents and they will dismiss you out of hand and you won't get your desired apartment. My original 11 month contract was rolled over without a problem.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> Tried as I did over a long period I could not find any agents here that would give a 12 month contract. Quote the law to most agents and they will dismiss you out of hand and you won't get your desired apartment. My original 11 month contract was rolled over without a problem.


Well, it's up to the individual but if an Agent is either ignorant of or wishes to simply ignore the law, there could in some cases be trouble ahead.


----------



## yesican (Jan 18, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> Forget the websites!!! Use your holiday periods as fact finding and searching for long term rentals.
> 
> I looked and contacted several websites when we decided to rent here and didn't get satisfaction from them. We rented a holiday apartment and used the time looking around in estate agents. We found a suitable apartment within a few days.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Steve, we moved to Spain just over 7 months ago and prior to the move, we spent a great deal of time coming over on holiday and looking for rental accommodation while we were here. So many websites have properties that have already been rented out but they are yet to be taken off their website (funnily enough, the same properties that we saw before the move are still being displayed to this day) . It took us nearly 6 months just to find a place and we had to call numbers that were displayed on banners outside the complex. That's how we found the apartment that we are still renting since the move, we managed to speak to the owner of the building directly who told us that they only either sold or rented out on long term basis. 

Goodluck.. ☺. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> Forget the websites!!! Use your holiday periods as fact finding and searching for long term rentals.
> 
> I looked and contacted several websites when we decided to rent here and didn't get satisfaction from them. We rented a holiday apartment and used the time looking around in estate agents. We found a suitable apartment within a few days.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

This is what we'll be doing, do you mind telling me what the procedure was? For example, how long was the process from viewing the property to getting the keys and moving in? :cheer2:


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Silversally said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> This is what we'll be doing, do you mind telling me what the procedure was? For example, how long was the process from viewing the property to getting the keys and moving in? :cheer2:


Hi Silversally, 

We worked our finances out that I could retire early.

Our plan was to rent a holiday apartment for 3 weeks and have the first week as a retirement holiday/celebration then the next 2 weeks searching for a long term rental. 

After only a couple of days here we spotted an apartment in an agents window that we fancied, went in to enquire and got a viewing the next day. We liked the apartment and arranged an appointment for 2 days time to pay deposits etc arranged to collect the keys! 

We ended up with our first fortnight living in Spain with a holiday apartment and our own apartment so we spent that time cleaning and setting out our new place and having alternative nights in both places............heaven 

We eventually found a much better apartment and moved into the place we have now. We are into our second year in this apartment. 

We both love it here and would never go back to the UK. 

Steve


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> Hi Silversally,
> 
> We worked our finances out that I could retire early.
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thank you Steve :rockon:


----------



## Shaz61 (Feb 5, 2017)

tebo53 said:


> Hi Silversally,
> 
> We worked our finances out that I could retire early.
> 
> ...


This sounds exactly what we are wanting to do too  sounds like a doddle


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*12 month contract*



tebo53 said:


> We've had this discussion several times, Snikpoh. I don't know anyone who has, or been offered a long term contract longer than 11 months. I will go on to invite anyone who has been offered a contract of more than 11 months to comment.
> 
> Having said that, my contract was renewed without any problems at the expiry date. I did not have to re-sign or pay any increased rental. It just rolled over.
> 
> The main problem with landlords is they've been stung a few times and generally don't trust people until you've proved yourself by paying all bills etc on time.


We have a 12 month contract.


----------



## Shaz61 (Feb 5, 2017)

Kikie said:


> We have a 12 month contract.


Hi Kikie
We are hoping to be moving in 4-5 months when we have sorted out things here and worked our notices.
We are looking in the areas around Torrevieja or Murcia 
If you have any recommendations re rental property sites and any info which would be helpful would really appreciate it, we were under impression you could only do 11 months max then have a month away then come back for another 11 months or you had to apply for residentia ?

Do you have to pay your own utilities bills and if so how do you go about setting these accounts up, ie electricity, rates and internet etc 

thanks in advance


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Renting and residence*



Shaz61 said:


> Hi Kikie
> We are hoping to be moving in 4-5 months when we have sorted out things here and worked our notices.
> We are looking in the areas around Torrevieja or Murcia
> If you have any recommendations re rental property sites and any info which would be helpful would really appreciate it, we were under impression you could only do 11 months max then have a month away then come back for another 11 months or you had to apply for residentia ?
> ...


I'm afraid I doubt if I can be much help. We're pretty much in the same boat, looking for good property sites and reliable agents. We shall be applying for residence shortly. However our contract with our current rental while we look around is for 12 months and we were told we could extend it with enough notice. No mention of needing the residencia was made but it might have been assumed. You need one after 90 days anyway. I really don't think that 11 months in 1 month out sounds right at all.

There are so many different rules depending on where you come from, what you are doing here, your income, age etc etc. So your best bet is to seek advice from professionals ***/SNIP

Good luck!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Shaz61 said:


> Hi Kikie
> We are hoping to be moving in 4-5 months when we have sorted out things here and worked our notices.
> We are looking in the areas around Torrevieja or Murcia
> If you have any recommendations re rental property sites and any info which would be helpful would really appreciate it, we were under impression you could only do 11 months max then have a month away then come back for another 11 months or you had to apply for residentia ?
> ...


OK.

'Residencia' is the (incorrect) name for signing on the list of foreigners. You are OBLIGED to do this within 90 days if you are intending to stay in Spain.

Your mention of 11 months then 1 month away is wrong. Once you've signed a long-term rental contract it usually lasts for 12 months renewable to a total of 3 years before it needs renewing. Agents/owners will try and tell you otherwise, but don't listen.

Fianza (breakage deposit) should be a minimum of 1 months rent but they sometimes ask for more. Just be careful as it's not unknown for this to be kept and NEVER returned.

The contract should be in Spanish, reference the LAU and clearly state who is responsible for repairing what. If your Spanish isn't up to it, take an independent interpreter with you when you sign.


----------

